# Bay Tree



## bob95065 (Apr 19, 2014)

There was a downed bay tree in the backyard of the house we bought last summer.  I pulled about 2 cord of logs out of the revine that I am cutting and splitting into firewood.  Can I use the wood for smoking meat?  What meats are best somkked with bay woood?

Bob Elliott


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Apr 19, 2014)

This may help:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/50439/woods-for-smoking

I don't recall seeing mention of Bay, but it may have been discussed in a reply.

Eric


----------



## noboundaries (Apr 19, 2014)

Bob95065, I went hunting for answers off site.  The Bay Tree, where we get Bay Leaves, is part of the laurel family of trees and shrubs.  I found several references that state it can be used for smoking meat but that it is a strong, pungent wood and should be mixed with lighter woods to balance the flavors.  If you like the taste of bay leaves, then use the wood.  If not, use it sparingly.  It is safe for smoking as long as your tree isn't part of the Mountain Laurel family.

Folks seemed to like bay wood smoke on fish.


----------

